# Moms - How soon were you back riding post birth?



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Just curious how soon you were back riding post birth. I am at 20 weeks, still riding both mountain and road and plan to ride til I go into labor. 

Is it unrealistic to think I can be back on the bike a few weeks post birth? 

What was your experience?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Your body will tell you everything. 
Sounds trite but it's true. You can't plan now for how tired you may be, whether you've had an episiotomy or not and other fun stuff.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

At 4 weeks post c-section I was riding at winter park. I think it helped that i was up and walking <24 after the procedure...but listen to your body. I can ride just fine, but some yoga positions still have me in the fetal position (3 months post c-section)


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

badjenny said:


> Is it unrealistic to think I can be back on the bike a few weeks post birth?
> 
> What was your experience?


In my opinion, yes.

I live in a very athletic area where everyone is itching to get back to their sports post-birth, so my doc, probably having heard the question a zillion and a half times, described the healing process as such:

"When the placenta detaches, it's like peeling off a giant scab. When you're active, the increased blood flow can peel off the scab all over again."

I've known more than a few friends who pushed activity too early, and ended up damaging their muscles, joints, etc.

I get how much you're dying to ride. Trust me, I really do. But let your body heal. Walk. Enjoy the fresh air. But I'd wait until your six week checkup to do anything strenuous.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback. Being slowed down a bit has been a good lesson in patience for me. One that will continue I suppose. I think as athletes we are more in tune with our bodies so I will continue to listen to my body and as my husband keeps telling me just "chill a little bit" right now.


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

My wife road raced up until 5/6 months (she is very hard headed) and then rode for fitness on the road up until ~8 months. Only reason she stopped was because her belly was in the way on the up stroke and refused to ride a hybrid. She had a natural delivery, and our daughter is now 2y/o.  She did a 30 mile charity ride 2 weeks post partum*, and rode a couple of times a week for the next month at shorter distances. She didn't have any issues riding. However, she tried to run at about 6 weeks and had a lot of discomfort and other nagging issues for a couple of months. Like others have said listen to your body, but block out your adrenalin needs. My wife tried to do too much too soon IMO. She now suffers from some joint issues that I feel were caused by her jumping back in too hard too soon while her joints were relaxed. Get back into things slowly, you'll be thankful later. 

*Her doc found out through another patient (friends of ours that were preggo too) that she rode in that charity ride. Pretty sure he broke a bunch of laws, but called her and gave her a pretty stern lecture (which was needed). Like I said, my wife is pretty hard headed.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

pwork said:


> My wife road raced up until 5/6 months


What?! I thought I was being stubborn. The only racing I've been doing lately was against an old man on a recumbent on the bike trail. He didn't know we we were racing but I did and I won so that's all that matters. Ha ha.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I preferred riding to any other physical activity when I was preggo, as my feet killed me after about six months.

My last ride was a week before I went into labour (I had a ride planned for that day, but it wasn't to be...). Then I got an emergency c-section, and was told that the most athletic thing I should do for six weeks was carry my baby. Of course, that meant I wore him on hikes with lots of climbing! After the c-section, my stomach muscles were completely shot, so I did need to take it easy. My first mountain bike ride was two months post partum and it was AWESOME. Really, my biggest issue has just been finding time to go (my son is 13 months). I've lost a lot of fitness just because of lifestyle changes (though I'm also lighter than pre-preggo - thank you breast feeding!). I just find I'd rather hang out with my boy than go riding. I figure in a couple of years, he'll want to ride with me (he already has an AMAZING Norco run bike). Good luck!!!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*riding post birth*

+1 on everything the other ladies have said. For the first few weeks, slow down and Listen to your body. Maybe you will be post c-sections, stitches, or ?? My friend got a hernia from not easing back into physical activities after her c-section. It's not only the changes in your body, but hormones are craaazzy things that may change your energy levels, etc. I had a great pregnancy, but had terrible plantar fascitis and weird hip issues afterwards (both which I attribute to hormones during b-feeding). I got back into activities fairly soon, (riding with burley trailer around the neighborhood about 1 month after) but it took me over 1 year to get completely strong. Now I'm fitter than ever but still have feet issues. (my runner friend has bladder issues after her 2nd and can't run long distances anymore) But I'm confident that time will heal all bodily changes. Anyhow, enough blabbing, congrats on your pregnancy and your new journey! Enjoy the now and be grateful for everything your body is able to do each and everyday, whether it is a walk, a hike, yoga or a swim. :thumbsup:


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you for all the honest responses. I will definitely listen to my body and ease back in. We are delivering at home with a midwife so a c section is unlikely unless we end up having to transfer to the hospital in some freak emergency situation. A girlfriend of mine who delivered at home last year went for a walk the day after and said in general her recovery was much quicker/easier so hoping for a similar outcome. 

At any rate it is very inspiring to hear that you are all back out there. I know several women who have come back even stronger after a child. Maybe it has to do with understanding a whole new level suffering and knowing that our bodies are capable of so much more than we thought. Looking forward to the journey.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I had midwife at the hospital birthing center. Midwives are awesome. Here's my favorite midwife anecdote. After #2, I went in for my two week check up. "Looks good, but if your hubby is pestering you for ( you know) you can say I said to wait six weeks". Lol.... until you've experienced post baby exhaustion you may not really know what "too tired" means.


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

*About a year for me*

I waited far too long to get back on my bike, but it all worked out. I rode a lot before I was pregnant and was in great shape, but once I got pregnant I noticed my balance was way off and I had a pretty stupid slow speed endo around 3 or 4 months that stopped me from riding for the remainder of my pregnancy. It was a close one, but the baby and I were fine.

I ended up having an emergency C-section and the recovery from that was a bit rough. My core was super weak, I had back pain for months from the epidural, plus I found that exercise really messed up my milk supply. Once my daughter was around a year old, my husband and I started taking her for road and light dirt rides on an iBert. She absolutely loves being on the bike and we regularly take her on some local trails. She loves being in the forest.

What's awesome is that I'm now riding better, longer, faster than I ever did before the baby. My pain threshold is completely different than before. I also really appreciate the time I spend riding so much more than I did before.

Everyone's experience is different but I would say listen to your body, ease back into it, don't push too hard. I was really shocked at how weak my core was and it took a long time to rebuild that strength.


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

Everyone and every situation is different but FWIW I rode up through 32 weeks and was back on my bike a week and a half after he was born. My doctor (who I trust completely) told me I could do whatever felt good when it felt good and fortunately riding felt really good! I had an episiotomy but it didn't hurt at all on the bike. I definitely took it easy those first few weeks but it just felt SO good (both mentally and physically) to be back out there that I didnt care how slow I was. I didn't have any problems in terms of healing.

I think I was lucky to have had a pretty easy labor and delivery and fast recovery. I did wait longer on other things (e.g. running) because they just didnt feel good. just listen to your body (and your doctor)!


----------

